# Depot Mineralize Blush?



## nursee81 (Jul 23, 2008)

hi guys this is my 1st post. i wanted to introduce myself first and say hi and thanks for all the great ideas that i have found and seen on here you guys are amazing.
do you guys think i can depot the mineralize blush and put it in a pro pallet?  just a thought.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: depotting mineralized blush*

Nope, it doesn't have a metal pot and it's dome shaped.


----------



## bc_chik (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: depotting mineralized blush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_hi guys this is my 1st post. i wanted to introduce myself first and say hi and thanks for all the great ideas that i have found and seen on here you guys are amazing.
do you guys think i can depot the mineralize blush and put it in a pro pallet? just a thought._

 

Personally I wouldn't try. I haven't yet been lucky enough to buy any of the MAC mineralized products but I do have a lot of exeperience working with other brands of minerals and they are VERY breakable. They don't have as many binders in them so they don't compact as much as your regular makeup, I would be very nervous to do anything to it JUST IN CASE.

But like I said, I haven't had the MAC blushes or shadows yet.....Good luck


----------



## nursee81 (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: depotting mineralized blush*

i wont chance it then. i will be getting a blush pallet to fill up hopefully. this wkend if not the following wk.


----------



## kimmy (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: depotting mineralized blush*

the mineralized stuff isn't in a pan, it's actually on a little terracotta dish type thing, so it will just crumble if you try to depot it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm kind of bummed, it seems to me that a palette full of mineralize blushes would have looked really neat.


----------



## vocaltest (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: depotting mineralized blush*

they're baked onto the pan.... please please please don't try it! it'll crumble!


----------



## nursee81 (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: depotting mineralized blush*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_they're baked onto the pan.... please please please don't try it! it'll crumble!_

 

i promise i wont


----------



## miss_bailey (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: depotting mineralized blush*

It *could* work if you use the enkoremakeup (youtube) no heat method. MY Shimpagne MSF has come out of its pot and if you put a glued a magnet on the back I couldnt see why it wouldnt work. The only thing I would be worried about is the dome shape.


----------



## LaBruja760 (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: depotting mineralized blush*

Ok I tried this FYI for everyone I got it out of the pot and the top of the blush palette wouldn't close.


----------



## andrrea (Jul 25, 2009)

Has anyone ever done this??  Would it even fit into the blush palette?


----------



## choozen1ne (Jul 25, 2009)

I am pretty sure becuase these are baked in the pan that removing them would ruin them and crack the blush


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 25, 2009)

It wouldn't work ..you can't even "see" the actual pan on a mineralize blush (I just checked some of mine against the normal blushes).


----------



## andrrea (Jul 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_It wouldn't work ..you can't even "see" the actual pan on a mineralize blush (I just checked some of mine against the normal blushes)._

 
That's what I thought too!!!


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 25, 2009)

You can't depot them, they sit on a terracotta disk that they were baked on, not a metal blush pan. Also, they would not fit into a blush palette because of the dome, you would ruin the blush.


----------



## breezybabe89 (Jul 25, 2009)

actually when the dome was gone on my mineralize blush i depotted it and put it in my blush palette. i just put a magnet an label on the bottom of the disk. mine didn't crack when i did it either, but i might have just been lucky.


----------

